# Weekly Competition 2013-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' F U2 F'
*2. *U2 R' U2 R' F2 R U
*3. *F U F' U R' F' R' F2 R2
*4. *F2 R2 F' U F' U' F2 R U'
*5. *R U F2 U F U R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F L2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 F R2 F' R' B R2 D' R' B' U2 L D2
*2. *U2 B2 F2 D U' L2 D' R2 U2 L' B R' U2 B2 D2 U F R'
*3. *U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 L U' B2 R D F' R B2 F' U'
*4. *D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' R' B F' L2 F2 R F U R2
*5. *D2 B U2 R2 B' U2 B' R2 B2 L2 B U F' L D' B2 L2 F L2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Fw F' D' Rw' R U L' R' Uw' U B' Uw Fw' D2 Uw' R D' B' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw U Fw2 D U' R' Fw' D' B2 F2 U' F2 L' Uw2 R' U
*2. *Rw' R2 U' Rw Uw' U F D Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' D2 B2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw L2 Fw2 Uw' B' Fw' Uw U2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 D2 B R' D' Rw2 R2 B F L' B2
*3. *F2 U2 R2 D2 F' Rw' Uw L Rw U' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw D F U B Uw' Rw2 F Rw U L' Fw2 D2 U' R' F' L2 Uw' L' B F U' B Fw F2 Rw
*4. *L2 D Uw' Rw' R' D2 L2 F' Rw' U2 R' D L R' Uw' F U' B Fw Rw' Uw' F2 L Rw2 D Uw2 R2 F2 Uw Rw' U' Fw' D' B' Rw Fw' U2 L2 Rw F'
*5. *Rw' Uw' Rw' B Rw Fw' L U' L' R' B2 F' Rw Fw2 D R2 Uw2 U F2 L' U' Fw2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 L' Fw2 F' Uw Rw F R' B R2 B L2 Rw' Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 D Rw D2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' U2 Rw R2 Fw' R2 F R Bw2 F' D' U2 Bw Uw' Lw U2 Lw F2 U2 Rw2 U' Fw' R' B Bw2 F2 D2 L' Rw2 R D2 B Fw R Uw' Rw' Bw2 F2 Lw' D Dw' Rw' R B2 Dw2 Bw2 D2 U2 R D2 Uw' Lw F L'
*2. *F2 Uw U' L Rw' Dw Lw Fw' D' Fw' F Lw' Uw2 B' R' D2 F Rw2 F2 Lw' R Uw Rw U Lw Bw2 Dw2 Lw' R Fw2 D Uw U' L' Bw Lw Rw R B' D2 L2 D U2 Fw2 F D2 Uw Fw2 Rw Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 D F L Lw' R' Uw Rw'
*3. *Dw2 Bw Fw2 F U2 L2 B2 Lw R2 Dw2 Rw' R2 F' Rw2 Fw' Uw' L2 B2 Bw' L2 Lw D' R Uw2 Lw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 L B' Rw' B Fw D2 Bw2 F' D' U' Fw2 D2 Dw R' Bw' D2 Uw2 Bw Lw' Rw F2 U' Rw' Uw Rw2 B2 R2 Fw U' B L Rw
*4. *Fw Uw Bw' Uw U Rw R' Uw' Lw Bw Rw' F L' D' Lw Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R B Bw2 Fw' F' U' Fw' L' Lw D2 Uw2 Lw' R' Bw F2 L2 Dw Uw B2 L2 R2 U' Fw D2 R D2 U2 L2 D R U' L' Dw' L' B' Rw R Dw' U' Fw' Rw R'
*5. *F Uw' Rw2 U Bw2 Fw Lw2 Bw' D U' F D U' Bw2 Fw F' U B' Dw Rw2 B R' B' F' Dw' Bw Rw2 D2 Uw L' B Bw' Fw2 F2 D' U' B L Bw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 U' Lw Dw2 U Lw Bw2 Rw' B2 R2 D L Dw2 Uw2 B' D2 Fw2 R2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 2F 2L U 2L2 3R2 B 2B 2F2 U2 3F' 3R 2B2 2L2 D2 3U U' R' B' 3F 2R B' 3R' B2 2F2 2L2 B D' 2U 3F' 2U' 2B 2U' U 2B' 2D L2 D' 2U 3R' D2 2U' L2 R2 2U' B' 2U2 B2 L B 2B2 L2 2L2 D U2 2F2 F 3R F' D2 R2 F2 2D2 2B2 L2 2B2 2F' D2 R' B
*2. *3U' L2 F2 2U' F 2D2 3R' 3F 3U 3F 2L 2B 2F2 F' 2R' D2 2D 2F L 3F U2 2L 3U' 2U L' 2B' 3U 3R F 3R 3F' D 2U' L2 3R D2 2R' B 3F' F 2L2 3U' L' 2L B2 D2 2D2 3U2 3F' U F 2U' B 2F2 D' 2U U 2L2 B2 3F' F' 2U' L 2L D 3R' B2 2L2 2R 2U2
*3. *R2 2D2 2R' 2U2 B' 3F2 2R2 2F' U B F R2 2D2 3F' 2U2 L' D2 U 2L2 2R2 2D 2L2 3R2 D 2F D2 2B2 L B' 2F2 L2 3U B2 3U' 3R 2U' 2L2 2B 3R2 2F D 2L 2F F2 2L 2U2 B' 2B2 2R' 2D2 2U L2 2U U 2F2 3R U' 3R2 R' 2U L 2R' 2D2 2R' R F' U 2F 2U B2
*4. *L' 2L' 2R2 2B2 2F 2D' L 3R2 R2 2D2 3F L R2 2B' 3F' 2F' U B F2 2L' D' 2F L' 2L' D' 2U' 3F F 2D2 3U 3R B2 D 2L2 3R2 2R 2D' 2L2 D2 2L 3F 3R2 2D' U2 L 2B2 D2 2B 2R 2B 3R' U2 3R2 2R' R2 B2 R' 3F' 3U2 2B' 3F L2 U B2 2R2 U2 2R' 2D R' 2F2
*5. *D 2D' L 3R' 2U 2R' 2U2 R2 2B 2R 2B' 2F L' R' B 2B2 3F' 2U2 B2 3F 2D2 U' 2B F2 D' 2D' 3U' L2 3U2 U' 2L2 2R2 3U2 3R 2F D' 2F 2U2 F 3U 3R' U' 2B2 2L' 2D R2 F' U' 3F2 2F2 L2 2L 3R' 2U2 2R' D B 2B 3R' 2R' 2B 2F 3U2 L' 3R 2D 3U2 2R' 3U R

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 F2 2D 3L U2 3L 3R 2B 2F' L' 2L 2B2 2D2 U2 B2 3B2 3F2 2F' 2D 2U 3F2 2L' 2R F' 3R' F 3R' B 3R2 R B' 3B' 3R B L2 2L' 3B' D2 2D2 R 2F 3D 2U' U2 2R2 2U' 3B2 U2 2F2 3L2 B' 3B F' 2D L 2R' 3B2 2D U2 2L' 2D 3B' 3F 2R' 2U 3L2 2D2 3D' L2 F U' L2 2L 3L2 D2 2R' 3B' L 3L 3U B2 3B2 3R' F 3D2 B 3F' R2 3D2 U' 3R' 2R 3B 2F' 3U B 2B 3B2 3F2 F
*2. *3B 2D 3U' 2F2 2D' 3L' 3D2 U' F2 2L 3R' 3U 2R' 3B2 L2 2L' D' 2L 2B' 3F2 2D2 2B2 D' 2B 3R2 B' 2L 3F' 3R2 D' 2L' 2R 3D L' 2L2 2R2 R 2D2 3D' 3L2 R2 3D 2L' 2B' 3R' F' L 2U U' 3L U' 2B 3U' R 3F' 3U' 2R2 2F2 2D 3L' 3F2 2F2 F 3U2 L 2L 2R2 R2 B2 3U' 2R' B' 2D' L' 2D L' 2F' 2R' 2F2 F 3L' B 3L 3D' 3B' 3F2 F 2D L2 2L' 2U B2 3F2 F 3U' F' 3U' 3F2 L' 3R2
*3. *U2 2L2 D' 2R' 2D 3D2 3R2 F L' 3R2 D2 2B D2 2L' R2 3D 2B' 3F' D 2D2 3L' R2 D F2 2U' F 2U L2 3L U' 2F 3L2 D 2L D 2L2 F2 3U' 2B2 3B D' 3D 3R2 2F' 2U R' F R' 2B' 3L 3B 3L' F 2D2 U F D2 2D U2 2R2 3U 3F' 3L' B2 3R' U' 3L 3R B 3R' 2U 2R2 R 3U2 U' 3B' 2D' 2R 2U 2B2 3R2 2B 3B' 3D2 3U2 2U2 U 3R' B' D 2D' 3U2 2U 2R' B2 2L2 2B2 D L2 U'
*4. *B D 2L2 2F' 3L' 2U2 2F2 3L2 D 2D' 2U L2 2B2 D' 3R2 2U2 B 2B2 3F' 3U' 3B' 3F' 2D2 L' B' 3B 2D 3D U2 3R F2 3D' 2B2 3U' 2B 2L 3R' 2U' U' 2R' 3F' 3U2 3R' 3B 3D2 2B' 2U' U2 2F2 3L U L' 3F2 U' 2R' B2 2U L' 3R2 B2 3B2 3D 2U 2L2 2U' R' 2B' 3B' 2L 3F' 3U2 2B 3R U' L' R 3D B' 3B' 3R2 B2 2D 3L U2 3R' 3U' 2L2 3U2 U2 B2 2R U' 2B' 2F 3L 2D2 F 2U2 2L' R'
*5. *2D2 U 3L2 2F2 3D' 2U' 2R2 2F2 3L2 3R' 2B 2D2 3B U2 B2 3B2 D' L' 2L2 3R 3B2 3L D2 3U 3F 2D 2L2 2R' 2D' L 2R B2 3U2 3R2 R' B 2F2 3D B 3B F 2L2 2R B2 3D' 3F' D2 3F' 2U F2 2L' D2 2F2 L 2R' 2F 2R2 R2 3F2 L 3B' 2R 3D 2L 2R U' 2L2 3D2 3F 3R' B' 2D 2R2 R' D2 3D' 2U2 3B' 3F 3L2 3F R2 2B2 3F2 F 2U2 L2 3L' D' 3L' 3D2 2U' L' 2R 2D 3F 3U2 2B' 3R2 2B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' F' U F R2 U' F' U'
*2. *F R2 F R' U F2 U' R U'
*3. *U2 F' U R F' U2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U F' L2 F' R F' R2 U L' D R
*2. *U2 L2 B L2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' D' R B2 F' R U R2 F'
*3. *U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R D' L F2 U R B D' F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 R2 D' Fw Uw' B' Uw' Fw' R' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 L' R2 D B L Rw' R' Fw U' R B2 R2 B' Uw2 F' L' B2 L2 Rw2 U' F
*2. *L2 Fw' Rw' R D2 Uw B2 U2 Fw2 R2 D' B2 F R2 B2 Rw2 B U2 B' L2 Fw Rw' D2 L2 B2 Fw2 D2 R2 D' Uw Fw F2 Uw F L' Rw F2 L2 F2 Rw2
*3. *Uw L' Rw D2 R' U2 R F' L' Uw' U2 B' F' R D Uw' L Rw2 R2 D2 L' F' L' B' Fw2 R2 Fw L' Rw' R2 U' Rw F2 Uw B2 F Rw' F2 Rw2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 D' L' Lw2 R B' D2 Lw B' L' R' Bw F2 D R Dw Uw2 F2 R' Fw F' U2 B Uw2 Lw' Bw Lw2 Bw2 Lw U2 Lw2 B' Bw Fw' Lw' Bw L2 R D' U2 Bw2 Lw R' Bw' F2 L' Lw' B' D' Bw Dw2 Bw2 F' L2 Fw2 L2 Bw2 U2 L2 U
*2. *Rw Fw Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 U' L Rw Fw' L' Dw' U' F Dw2 L' Rw' R F2 Lw2 F2 Uw' U' L' Rw2 Dw B' Fw' Lw' R' B' L' Fw2 Rw Bw2 F2 Rw' R' F2 Lw' B Lw2 Rw U' Lw2 D' R' B L' Bw2 U' Lw' Dw2 F' U Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw
*3. *D B2 Bw Uw' B' Bw' F' D' U2 Fw' Lw Dw' Bw' L Bw2 U2 L' Dw2 Uw R B' F Lw2 Bw2 D2 Fw D2 R Uw' B Dw2 Uw2 R Bw' F D2 U2 R2 Dw R Uw B Fw2 Rw B Fw F2 Lw B2 D' Dw2 R2 Dw B' Dw2 Bw' Rw Fw' F' U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3F' U2 2L2 2B2 2F 2R B 2B' 2L 3R' B 2R' U2 2B 3F 2R' 2D 2U' B 2B' 2F F2 2U' B2 2B2 2R2 R2 D2 2D' 2R R U2 B 2F' D2 B2 D2 2L' 2R2 R' F R2 B L2 U2 2L' 2D2 2B 3R 3U U L B' 3R D 2D2 3R 2D 3U' 2R2 2U' U 2F' 3U 2R' D U 2B2 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 2D' R 2F2 3D' 3L' 2D2 U2 L' 3R2 R2 B 3L 2U' 3R2 R' 3U B' U 2F' F2 3L' 2D' 3B2 3F 3D' 3U' 3F' 2L 3D R 2F2 2L' 2U2 R2 2B2 D' 2L' 3L2 2F' 2D 3U U2 2B2 3B2 D' 3R 3F 3D2 2U 3R' R B' 3L' 3B D 3D' B2 2F 3U2 2U' 2L2 3R' U L2 3R' 3B2 2F2 F' U2 L2 3U' 2U 3B 3F2 2F2 D 2L2 2B 2F2 2D' 2R 2D 3B' 3R2 2R2 B U2 3L' D' 3U 3F2 3L 2U2 3R 2R2 3D2 B' 2F 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 R U' D F' R' F B L D' L2 F U2 B' R2 F R2 U2 D2 B
*2. *F' D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L' R' B' U' R2 B2 F U2 L B L2
*3. *R2 U2 R2 B R2 F R2 D2 U2 B' U2 R' F' D L2 D' U R2 F R'
*4. *D2 F2 L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L B' F' D' U2 L' F' R D
*5. *B2 L2 B R2 F' L2 F' R2 B' F' D2 L U' R' D' R' B' F U2 R' D2
*6. *B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F U L R' F2 U R' B D L'
*7. *R' D2 F' B' D L' F2 L U2 B L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U F2
*8. *R2 B' R2 F' R2 F U2 B' L2 R2 B2 L' B L D R B2 U' L2 D' U'
*9. *B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 F D2 F2 R B' D L' B2 F2 D'
*10. *B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F' R' B L2 R D2 U F D' L'
*11. *B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L' D' R F L F L2 B R B
*12. *F L' U R2 F2 L U B' D2 L' F R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2
*13. *R' U' R2 U F2 R B D' L' D2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2
*14. *U2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' U' F R F' D B2 F L2 D2 B'
*15. *L2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 F D R B' L2 R B U' F D
*16. *B2 L' F2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' F U' L' D' U' B' R B' R2 U
*17. *R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F' R' F R2 B D F' R' D L D
*18. *F' R2 F' R' F2 U2 L2 B R' U R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 B2 R2
*19. *F2 U2 R D2 R U2 R F2 U2 R' U F2 R' U2 B' F' U B' R2 U
*20. *B R2 L D2 R' F U2 D F D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2
*21. *U' B D F U2 B' R D L' U B2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D'
*22. *L2 D F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U L' U L2 R2 B R' B2 L2 F
*23. *F2 U D2 B' R B' D2 B U' B' D2 F B2 D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 R2
*24. *L2 B2 L B2 F2 L D2 L B2 U2 R' D R F L' U F' L U' R' B
*25. *L2 R2 B F R2 F' L2 R2 D2 L2 B D' U2 L F' L2 R' D' L R'
*26. *D2 U' B2 D' R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L F D2 B2 L U' F' R' F2 U'
*27. *D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 D F2 L F' R U2 L F U' L'
*28. *B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L D2 U2 B' L B' F2 D2 F U'
*29. *R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D R2 F D U' F' D2 L' U B' D' L U2
*30. *U2 F L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 D F' U2 F' U' L D' F D' U
*31. *F' U2 D' F2 L D' L' U2 R U F2 R2 L2 F D2 R2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2
*32. *D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 F U2 L U' L B' D L D R F2
*33. *L2 B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B R2 B D2 U' F' L U' B D' B' U R'
*34. *D R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' U' B2 L' U' L2 B' U F2 R B L2 F2
*35. *L2 B U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U L F' D' L D2 R D2 R F'
*36. *L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U B2 L' B F2 U L D' L' B2 L
*37. *R' B' L F L' F L' U R L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F L2
*38. *U2 R F B D B R2 L B U F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L B2 L'
*39. *B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D L2 B L' R2 B2 R U B' L' D' F2
*40. *U B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' R' U R B' U2 F' R2 U L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B' D' F R B L' B' L2 F'
*2. *D2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B R D' F' D' L' R2 D2 L' R2
*3. *D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L U2 B L R2 U F' R2 F2 L2
*4. *R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 U2 B L F2 R U' L' R2 B L' B
*5. *L2 D R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' F R U' B' D L' R2 U2 B F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 R' U2 L F2 D2 U B2 R B L2 D' U B D2 R'
*2. *F2 U2 L F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 B' R' D' B L2 U B L U2 R'
*3. *B' L2 F' R F L B2 U' B' R L2 F2 R' U2 L B2 U2 B2 L B2
*4. *L' D' R B2 U' D B' L F' D' F' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B R2 B D2 F2
*5. *F2 D2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 R D F' D2 U2 L' B' D' U' L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 B2 F2 R B' U' B2 R2 U' L2 R' B' D2 F'
*2. *B' U2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 B' F' D' U2 B' D' L' D U2 F' U' F'
*3. *B2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' R B F L F2 R' B' L' U2 L' F
*4. *R' L2 F2 L' B R' D R2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U B2
*5. *D F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R F R' D2 R' D' B F D2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U D' F2 B U2 L' B' D' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U R U' R2 U2
*3. *L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R F' R2 B F' L D' L U' R'
*4. *Fw L B' Uw' L' F' L Rw2 R' B2 Uw2 Fw Rw' R' B Rw' Fw' D2 F' Uw U B2 D L2 B' R Fw' L' Fw' Uw' F D' U2 L' R' Uw2 L' Uw B D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U2 R F R2 U2 F R U2
*3. *B2 R B L' F D' R F' D R D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L B2
*4. *D2 F D2 U' R' Uw L2 Rw2 R' Fw' D2 Uw2 B2 L B F2 Rw Fw U L2 R U2 F2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' B' Uw2 Rw' U' R B' L R' D Uw2
*5. *L2 U2 L2 Rw Dw' Uw' Bw Lw Bw' Uw' L' Dw' R2 B Lw2 Uw F2 Uw2 L2 D' Dw Fw' F L2 Lw' U2 Fw Rw' Fw Rw2 R' Dw2 Bw' Rw' R' B' R2 D' L' Lw2 Dw U F' D' U' Fw' R2 D' Fw2 F2 L' R' D2 Dw' R' D' Dw F Uw2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' B' L U' L B U l' b'
*2. *U' B' R' B L' R U B' l' r' b'
*3. *L B L U' R B U b' u
*4. *U R L' U B U B U L l r u
*5. *L R' B L' B R' U L l' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-4, 4) / (-3, -4)
*3. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (6, -5) / (6, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (1, 0) / (2, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L' U D' U' D' R' U
*2. *R L' R U L D' L' R U'
*3. *D U' L U' L U R L'
*4. *U D L D L' D' U' R U'
*5. *R' L R D U L' U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 8, 2013)

*2x2* - 4.20, 5.41, 4.90, (3.91), (6.80) = *4.54*
*3x3* - (15.40), (19.84), 15.55, 17.14, 16.28 = *16.32*
*4x4* - (1:03.60), 1:13.91, 1:17.65, (1:22.08), 1:06.55 = *1:12.70*
*3BLD* - 1:32.70, 1:35.73, 2:26.30 = *1:32.70*
*5BLD* - DNF, 36:31.40, DNS = *36:31.40*
*OH* - (39.46), (27.99), 35.97, 33.04, 32.53 = *33.85*
*Feet* - 2:30.10, 2:45.48, (1:51.31), 1:59.68, 2:49.48 = *2:25.09*
*Megaminx* - 3:26.04, 3:23.88, (3:06.78), 3:32.44, (3:50.75) = *3:27.45*
*Pyraminx* - 10.14, 9.38, 9.55, (8.06), (11.76) = *9.69*
*Square-1* - 2:00.05, 2:47.04, (3:33.35), 3:23.40, (1:24.40) = *2:43.50*


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 9, 2013)

3x3: 19.98, (23.56), (16.76), 21.97, 18.67 = 20.21
4x4: (1:23.26), (1:44.86), 1:36.65, 1:41.25, 1:28.99 = 1:35.63
5x5: (3:48.39), 3:52.91, 3:52.44, 3:50.94, (3:54.38) = 3:52.10
Bleh, out of practice on the 5x5. It seems that the more I practice one event(4x4), the more another event gets neglected(5x5).


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 9, 2013)

3x3: 10.27, (11.06), (8.41), 10.72, 10.26 = 10.42
3x3OH: 16.32, (14.62), (27.35), 17.16, 15.19 = 16.22 PB!


----------



## Ollie (Jul 9, 2013)

*4BLD* 3:36.73 DNS DNS
*5BLD* DNF DNF 6:05.89[2:45]


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 9, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.16, (3.14), 6.42, 5.55, (7.03) = *5.71*
*3x3 : *(13.38), (19.24), 16.49, 16.70, 15.30 = *16.16*
*4x4 : *1:10.71, 1:15.41, (1:08.01), 1:16.39, (1:18.96) = *1:14.17*
*5x5 : *(2:03.70), 2:10.89, 2:13.00, (2:16.39), 2:10.88 = *2:11.59*
*6x6 : *3:34.53, 3:16.19, (3:12.57), (DNF), 3:32.20 = *3:27.64*
*7x7 : *4:43.89, 4:48.13, 4:41.46, (4:52.67), (4:33.13) = *4:44.49*
*2x2 BLD : *1:10.40, 56.01, 1:05.67 = *56.01*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:59.58, DNF = *2:59.58*
*4x4 BLD : *15:45 (11:13)
*5x5 BLD : *DNF (30:05)
*3x3 Mutli BLD : *
*OH : *(47.04), 47.17, (56.88), 48.41, 54.67 = *50.08*
*MTS : *(1:08.38), (47.98), 54.68, 54.81, 52.28 = *53.92*
*2-4 relay : 1:48.31*
*2-5 relay : 3:54.42*
*Clock : *(32.93), 29.64, 29.36, 28.87, (24.29) = *29.29*
*Megaminx : *1:58.51, (1:45.56), 1:51.58, (2:15.46), 1:55.34 = *1:55.14*
*Pyraminx : *6.05, (7.78), (4.39), 5.90, 5.86 = *5.93*
*Square-1 : *(27.83), 28.83, (52.98), 29.25, 33.76 = *30.61*
*Skweb : *29.91, 29.37, (32.90), 27.63, (12.24) = *28.97*


----------



## mande (Jul 9, 2013)

2x2: 6.00, (4.75), 6.80, (12.67), 5.04 = 5.95
3x3: (17.21), (14.99), 16.28, 14.99, 16.37 = 15.88
4x4: 1:15.70, (1:20.10), (1:06.76), 1:19.01, 1:11.25 = 1:15.32
5x5: 2:36.63, (2:54.28), 2:32.10, 2:33.67, (2:21.03) = 2:34.13
3x3 OH: 30.65, 30.62, (24.64), (35.49), 29.47 = 30.25
2-4 relay: 1:38.96
2-5 relay: 4:23.17

3x3 BLD: 1:05.56[19.93], 1:08.96[24.05], 1:01.11[17.54] = 1:01.11
Excellent memo and bad exec on all of them.
4x4 BLD: DNF(8:29.09)[5:04.52], 6:01.85[2:23.78], DNF(6:42.27)[3:24.70] = 6:01.85
My 4BLD times are highly dependent on how easy the memo is.
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS
MultiBLD: 6/9 in 35:33.93[20:28.47] = 3 points
Bad accuracy, bad exec time (mostly spent recalling memo)...at least its better than a coupe of my previous attempts


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 12, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (12.51) 9.72 (7.65) 9.85 9.20 = *9.59* 
*3X3X3*: 23.10 (20.72) 21.04 22.71 (28.47) = *22.28*
*4X4X4*: 3:20.03 (2:30.83) 3:13.54 2:36.92 (3:29.99) = *3:03.50*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* : ...


Spoiler



My 15 minute framework so far, I am going to try to find the two - 3 corner cycles this weekend.

Scramble U D' F2 B U2 L' B' D' F2 R' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2

U D B U' D' // 2 X 2 X 1 (5)

R F R' D' L D L' // ANOTHER 2 x 2 x 1 (12)

F2 D' L2 D // slot a pair (16)

R U2 R' // ditto (19)

F' R F R' F2 R F' R' // ANOTHER PAIR (27)

F' L F L' F // All but 4 corners (32)

solution U D B U' D' R F R' D' L D L' F2 D' L2 D R U2 R' F' R F R' F2 R F' R' F' L F L' F


----------



## mycube (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves* : ...
> 
> My 15 minute framework so far, I am going to try to find the two - 3 corner cycles this weekend.



In my opinion: DNF.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 13, 2013)

5x5: 1:31.34, 1:25.14, 1:31.57, 1:38.32, 1:35.42 = 1:32.78
6x6: 3:05.71, 3:06.11, 3:15.07, 2:58.01, 3:18.39 = 3:08.96
7x7:


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 14, 2013)

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 2.14
2. 1.76
3. 2.24
4. 1.46
5. 1.82
^^Pathetic

2x2x2
1. 4.89
2. 7.52
3. 7.86
4. 6.66
5. 8.16

3x3x3
1. 24.18 (G-Perm ):
2. 22.74
3. 15.83 (OMG really easy cross plus 3/4 F2Ls 3 move inserts, known OLL with sub-1 PLL)
4. 21.84
5. 22.88

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. DNF
2. 1:46.86
3. 1:36.47

Working on a new memo scheme for corners and a new memo style for edges so I won't be doing 3BLD this week.


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2013)

*3x3:* (20.72), 16.17, (11.24), 15.17, 19.78 = 17.04
*4x4:* (1:03.60), 1:01.08, 1:00.80, 59.52, (58.26) = 1:00.47
*5x5:* 1:44.65, 1:41.89, 1:41.88, (1:37.87), (1:47.29) = 1:42.81
*6x6:* 3:23.65, 3:39.94, (3:57.65), (3:17.56), 3:20.30 = 3:27.96
*7x7:* (5:00.06), (4:10.30), 4:39.90, 4:55.88, 4:21.98 = 4:39.25
*OH:* 34.74, 35.02, 29.28, (27.45), (44.62) = 33.01
*Megaminx:* 2:11.44, 2:05.95, 1:59.86, (2:23.54), (1:58.37) = 2:05.75
*Pyraminx:* (9.32), 12.36, (14.61), 12.34, 12.77 = 12.49
*Square-1:* 24.95, 28.13, (24.71), 25.37, (38.01) = 26.15

I think that was a PB for 7x7. So close to sub4!


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 14, 2013)

how do u use the timer


----------



## mycube (Jul 14, 2013)

don't quote huge posts like this.

have you read the post?



> We follow the WCA regulations for all events.



15 seconds inspection, timing.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 14, 2013)

mycube said:


> don't quote huge posts like this.
> 
> have you read the post?
> 
> ...


sorry about that
i meant how do i use the timer they have provided


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 15, 2013)

*4x4x4:* 6:19.20 7:31.41 DNS DNS DNS = DNF
*5x5x5:* DNF DNF 14:47.68 DNS DNS = DNF
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF 7:43.15
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> *4x4x4:* 6:19.20 7:31.41 DNS DNS DNS = DNF
> *5x5x5:* DNF DNF 14:47.68 DNS DNS = DNF
> *4x4x4BLD:* DNF DNF 7:43.15
> *5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF



Cute. It took me a few seconds to realize what you did there.


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 16, 2013)

2x2: 4.70, 3.90, (2.56), 3.70, (5.59) Avg. = 4.10
3x3: 17.87, 19.74, (20.62), 16.99, (16.47) Avg. = 18.20
4x4: 1:21.69, (1:08.05), (1:24.14), 1:13.33, 1:16.00 Avg. = 1:17.01
5x5: 2:38.63, (2:22.24), 2:23.62, (2:59.28), 2:22.34 Avg. = 2:28.20
6x6: 5:18.56, 5:21.44, (5:43.70), 5:15.74, (4:50.96) Avg. =5:18.58
7x7: (7:56.50), 8:21.77, 8:33.78, (8:44.75), 8:39.26 Avg. = 8:31.60
2x2 BLD: 53.99, 50.40, (48.28) = 48.28
3x3 BLD: 3:03.09, 2:23.98, (2:20.89) = 2:20.89
4x4 BLD: 15:45
5x5 BLD: 27:05 
Multi BLD: 5/6 (40:41)
3x3 OH: 36.95, 35.72, (33.75), (43.86), 40.40 Avg. = 37.69
3x3 with Feet: 1:27.88, (1:36.98), (1:24.12), 1:33.29, 1:32.48 Avg. = 1:31.22
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:29.93, (1:18.74), 1:30.71, (1:38.70), 1:30.53 Avg. = 1:30.39
FMC: 38
2-3-4 Relay: 1:47.15
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:31.27
Clock: (22.42), 18.23, (18.11), 20.39, 19.63 Avg. = 19.42
Megaminx: (1:38.33), (1:50.54), 1:49.92, 1:43.76, 1:48.45 Avg. = 1:47.38
Pyraminx: (6.81), 9.49, (10.18), 8.37, 10.08 Avg. = 9.31
Square-1: 1:00.56, 1:03.29, 54.39, 1:03.54, 47.40 Avg. = 59.41
Skewb: 25.70, (37.71), (22.73), 28.39, 30.95 Avg. = 28.34


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 16, 2013)

Results: congrats to stevecho816, riley and cc9tough


*2x2x2*(30)

 1.82 Kurainu17
 2.01 Cuber952
 2.21 stevecho816
 2.21 mitch1234
 2.52 Sebastien
 3.46 Iggy
 3.65 riley
 4.10 cc9tough
 4.16 mycube
 4.20 yuxuibbs
 4.30 FinnGamer
 4.31 Blablabla
 4.31 MatejMuzatko
 4.84 DuffyEdge
 4.96 pwnAge
 5.71 bacyril
 5.95 mande
 6.11 bh13
 6.20 legoanimate98
 6.28 okayama
 6.59 RoboCopter87
 6.60 Schmidt
 7.01 Mike Hughey
 7.13 Spaxxy
 7.18 Gordon
 7.35 MaikeruKonare
 7.60 blairubik
 8.91 Neimster
 9.59 MarcelP
 22.53 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.63 stevecho816
 10.40 riley
 10.42 Tao Yu
 11.47 Cuber952
 11.54 mitch1234
 11.77 Kurainu17
 12.43 mycube
 12.91 pwnAge
 13.24 yuxuibbs
 13.72 FinnGamer
 15.48 Iggy
 15.88 mande
 16.16 bacyril
 16.32 DuffyEdge
 16.94 MatejMuzatko
 17.04 Dene
 17.17 Mikel
 17.33 legoanimate98
 17.47 cxinlee
 17.86 cytokid101
 18.20 cc9tough
 18.21 silver owl
 18.33 blairubik
 18.47 Perff
 18.49 okayama
 18.78 bh13
 19.92 Neimster
 20.21 Spaxxy
 21.34 Schmidt
 22.25 Mike Hughey
 22.28 MarcelP
 22.49 MaikeruKonare
 23.41 roxer9918
 26.07 Gordon
 26.73 RoboCopter87
 29.12 LucasSVK
 38.23 larosh12
 43.46 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 41.50 Cuber952
 43.42 jaemin0922
 46.99 stevecho816
 49.55 mycube
 52.11 riley
 55.99 FinnGamer
 1:00.47 Dene
 1:00.70 Iggy
 1:12.70 DuffyEdge
 1:12.99 yuxuibbs
 1:14.17 bacyril
 1:15.03 legoanimate98
 1:15.32 mande
 1:17.01 cc9tough
 1:18.10 bh13
 1:32.98 blairubik
 1:35.63 Spaxxy
 1:35.89 Mike Hughey
 1:52.80 Schmidt
 2:23.20 MatsBergsten
 2:32.75 Gordon
 3:03.50 MarcelP
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:16.21 Cuber952
 1:24.21 stevecho816
 1:32.78 JianhanC
 1:33.62 mycube
 1:36.81 riley
 1:42.81 Dene
 2:00.29 legoanimate98
 2:02.20 FinnGamer
 2:11.59 bacyril
 2:14.97 Iggy
 2:28.20 cc9tough
 2:30.53 Mike Hughey
 2:34.13 mande
 3:52.10 Spaxxy
 4:08.11 Schmidt
 4:59.97 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:46.30 stevecho816
 3:03.17 mycube
 3:08.96 JianhanC
 3:27.64 bacyril
 3:27.96 Dene
 3:42.83 legoanimate98
 5:18.58 cc9tough
 5:37.41 Mikel
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:25.59 Cuber952
 4:04.36 stevecho816
 4:20.09 mycube
 4:39.25 Dene
 4:44.49 bacyril
 5:39.31 AustinReed
 7:56.19 riley
 8:31.60 cc9tough
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 16.22 Tao Yu
 17.73 jaemin0922
 18.91 Bhargav777
 20.05 Cuber952
 20.22 yuxuibbs
 22.03 stevecho816
 22.41 riley
 23.95 uvafan
 25.41 mycube
 28.76 Iggy
 30.25 mande
 31.80 FinnGamer
 33.01 Dene
 33.85 DuffyEdge
 35.33 legoanimate98
 35.58 okayama
 37.69 cc9tough
 39.58 silver owl
 42.09 bh13
 47.26 Mike Hughey
 47.77 blairubik
 50.08 bacyril
 50.17 Neimster
 57.42 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:31.22 cc9tough
 1:38.50 Mike Hughey
 1:39.51 Bhargav777
 2:25.09 DuffyEdge
 3:02.35 Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 8.78 Cuber952
 9.06 Kurainu17
 10.44 AustinReed
 11.67 riley
 16.59 Iggy
 21.17 Mike Hughey
 22.15 stevecho816
 34.16 MatsBergsten
 48.28 cc9tough
 56.01 bacyril
 1:08.58 Schmidt
 1:36.47 MaikeruKonare
 2:16.35 Spaxxy
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 36.76 riley
 50.49 Iggy
 1:01.11 mande
 1:05.61 silver owl
 1:14.94 Mikel
 1:16.18 MatsBergsten
 1:23.94 stevecho816
 1:29.80 Mike Hughey
 1:32.70 DuffyEdge
 2:20.89 cc9tough
 2:40.86 okayama
 2:59.58 bacyril
 5:10.39 legoanimate98
 DNF mycube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 3:36.73 Ollie
 6:01.85 mande
 6:38.92 Mike Hughey
 7:43.15 cmhardw
11:29.19 okayama
14:16.25 Bhargav777
15:45.00 cc9tough
15:45.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
 DNF riley
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:05.89 Ollie
13:47.96 MatsBergsten
19:48.34 Mikel
27:05.00 cc9tough
27:18.68 Mike Hughey
36:31.40 DuffyEdge
 DNF TheDubDubJr
 DNF okayama
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF mande
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

12/14 (53:57)  riley
5/5 (30:15)  blairubik
5/6 (40:41)  cc9tough
6/9 (35:33)  mande
5/7 (60:00)  okayama
5/9 (56:33)  nccube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 53.92 bacyril
 1:30.39 cc9tough
 2:11.43 legoanimate98
 2:26.67 okayama
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 51.78 stevecho816
 1:10.33 riley
 1:10.90 mycube
 1:11.19 AustinReed
 1:25.02 Iggy
 1:25.41 yuxuibbs
 1:38.96 mande
 1:39.71 legoanimate98
 1:47.15 cc9tough
 1:48.31 bacyril
 1:50.86 blairubik
 2:15.20 Spaxxy
 2:25.57 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:26.72 stevecho816
 2:50.91 AustinReed
 2:56.98 mycube
 3:26.62 Iggy
 3:26.81 legoanimate98
 3:49.41 yuxuibbs
 3:54.42 bacyril
 4:23.17 mande
 4:31.27 cc9tough
 6:05.29 Spaxxy
*Magic*(5)

 1.11 yuxuibbs
 1.91 MaikeruKonare
 2.12 Iggy
 2.48 Gordon
 4.64 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.40 Iggy
 3.75 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(4)

 14.43 AustinReed
 21.89 Schmidt
 28.35 cc9tough
 28.97 bacyril
*Clock*(8)

 10.26 Perff
 10.31 Iggy
 15.33 okayama
 16.20 Mikel
 17.18 yuxuibbs
 19.42 cc9tough
 24.85 Schmidt
 29.29 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(13)

 5.50 Iggy
 5.75 stevecho816
 5.94 bacyril
 8.04 bh13
 9.13 okayama
 9.17 yuxuibbs
 9.31 cc9tough
 9.69 DuffyEdge
 10.20 riley
 12.26 legoanimate98
 12.49 Dene
 14.39 Schmidt
 16.20 blairubik
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:32.91 stevecho816
 1:42.20 riley
 1:47.38 cc9tough
 1:55.14 bacyril
 2:05.75 Dene
 2:14.12 mycube
 3:27.45 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(10)

 20.07 obatake
 22.84 Iggy
 26.15 Dene
 30.38 AustinReed
 30.61 bacyril
 31.75 stevecho816
 41.75 Mike Hughey
 59.41 cc9tough
 1:23.87 Schmidt
 2:43.50 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

30 okayama
35 Mike Hughey
37 obatake
38 cc9tough
44 Blablabla
44 Iggy
56 yuxuibbs
DNF  mycube
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

252 stevecho816
245 riley
241 cc9tough
225 Iggy
195 mycube
189 bacyril
173 Cuber952
162 mande
152 yuxuibbs
139 Mike Hughey
129 DuffyEdge
128 okayama
128 legoanimate98
125 Dene
107 FinnGamer
83 MatsBergsten
82 Kurainu17
74 Schmidt
70 Mikel
70 blairubik
66 Tao Yu
66 mitch1234
65 bh13
64 AustinReed
54 Spaxxy
53 jaemin0922
51 pwnAge
47 MatejMuzatko
46 Bhargav777
46 silver owl
37 Ollie
36 cmhardw
36 Blablabla
32 MarcelP
32 JianhanC
31 obatake
28 Sebastien
27 Perff
26 MaikeruKonare
25 Gordon
25 Neimster
22 nccube
22 cxinlee
21 uvafan
21 cytokid101
18 RoboCopter87
8 roxer9918
5 LucasSVK
4  larosh12
1 TheDubDubJr


----------



## larosh12 (Jul 19, 2013)

5:	00:42.17	x
4:	00:43.72	x
3:	00:35.80	x
2:	00:38.38	x
1:	00:31.08	x
avg 
00:38.23


----------

